
Clear-Window Surgical Masks Are a Lifesaver for Patients with Hearing Loss - Kaibeezy
https://www.hearingtracker.com/news/clear-window-surgical-masks-are-a-lifesaver-for-patients-with-hearing-loss
======
Kaibeezy
Some of the masks with a clear panel are visually inelegant, which could be a
barrier to uptake. Perhaps that will improve.

Also, what’s the plan when you cough or sneeze and the inside gets spackled?
It’s a problem for cloth masks too, but at least it’s not visible.

